# Total doll boy near Chicago available! NMR



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Look at that precious face!!!!

Adopt Maltese Rescue


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! Yes, what a cute face!!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

oh my....don't tempt me....if I didn't have to worry about Don's health right now...hmmmm.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

gigigirlz said:


> oh my....don't tempt me....if I didn't have to worry about Don's health right now...hmmmm.....


Jeanne I don't have any more info on him other then what is on the site. But I do know his foster mommy and think the world of her. Isn't he just darling! And Mariah would _*love*_ to have a big brother to play with. I know Callie does. :innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

gigigirlz said:


> oh my....don't tempt me....if I didn't have to worry about Don's health right now...hmmmm.....



And Jeanne - he's really REALLY close by!!! :w00t:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You're right Crystal! That's one precious little face. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- he is definitely a doll baby. I know he will be adopted quickly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable:wub: I think if I was closer I would have another one by now.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh boy is he cute!!! Adorable name too


----------

